# a cavallo di o fra



## godfew

Ciao a tutti,
ho sempre conosciuto ed inteso questa espressione con l'accezione di un intervallo di tempo intercorrente fra due date o meglio due periodi storici, di solito generici, comprendente però anche le estremità. Esempio: il mio bisnonno ha vissuto a cavallo fra il IX° ed il XX° secolo, nel senso che ha vissuto in entrambi i secoli.
Oggi sul sito di La Repubblica ho letto questo titolo:
1918-1933, gli anni folli di Parigi. una mostra ripercorrente le inquietudini della capitale francese a cavallo tra i due conflitti mondiali. In questo caso l'intervallo di tempo non comprende i due periodi di guerra che ne rappresentano i limiti.
Secondo voi è giusto e quindi sono io ad intendere erroneamente questa espressione?


----------



## Blackman

Nell'esempio che fai tu non c'è intervallo in mezzo, un secolo segue l'altro ed è il bisnonno a viverci a cavallo. Ma in quello di Repubblica l'intervallo tra le due guerre c'è e, secondo me, in questo secondo caso è l'intervallo a essere a cavallo e non la mostra. Mi sembra corretta o perlomeno accettabile, anche se in effetti non c'è niente di veramente _a cavallo.
una mostra ripercorrente le inquietudini della capitale francese ( nell'intervallo ) a cavallo tra i due conflitti mondiali._


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me è sbagliata. Si dovrebbe dire "in mezzo alle due guerre mondiali", in quanto nel 1933 la seconda guerra mondiale non era ancora iniziata.


----------



## piccolacoco

godfew said:


> Oggi sul sito di La Repubblica ho letto questo titolo:
> 1918-1933, gli anni folli di Parigi. una mostra ripercorrente le inquietudini della capitale francese a cavallo tra i due conflitti mondiali. In questo caso l'intervallo di tempo non comprende i due periodi di guerra che ne rappresentano i limiti.



Io lo trovo corretto: a cavallo tra=in mezzo a; quindi la mostra a Parigi ripropone (artisticamente) i sentimenti del popolo parigino nel periodo intercorso tra le due guerre mondiali, senza coinvolgere gli anni delle guerre.

Edit: appena letto il parere di infinite.


----------



## marco.cur

L'espressione "a cavallo tra" non comprende le estremità, altrimenti nel primo esempio (a cavallo tra due secoli) il periodo dovrebbe essere di duecento anni.
Per il caso in questione concordo con infinite sadness: a cavallo significa letteralmente con un piede da una parte e uno dall'altra, quindi l'espressione appare poco adatta per indicare un periodo di tempo intercorrente fra due date finite.

Ciao a tutti,
     Marco


----------



## Blackman

Non sono d'accordo Marco, la cosa è perlomeno controversa. Non sono riuscito a trovare una definizione di questa espressione, se non un riferimento sul Treccani che parla di _sovrapporre_ una cosa all'altra. Riprendendo il tuo esempio, avendo il bisnonno vissuto a cavallo _di _due secoli si è trovato appunto con un piede in un secolo e uno nell'altro, mentre l'esempio della mostra, a mio parere, è opinabile perché l'essere a cavallo si riferirebbe al periodo che intercorre tra le due guerre e non alla mostra. Infatti ho precisato che l'espressione in sé è accettabile ( sempre a mio parere ), poiché prende a prestito l'espressione e la usa in modo sintatticamente ineccepibile, anche se tecnicamente il periodo al quale si riferisce non è a cavallo di nulla, semmai _frapposto_. Da notare che l'ambiguità sembra generata dalla _preposizione semplice_, più che dal significato stesso dello stare a cavallo.



marco.cur said:


> L'espressione "a cavallo tra" non comprende le estremità, altrimenti nel primo esempio (a cavallo tra due secoli) il periodo dovrebbe essere di duecento anni.
> Per il caso in questione concordo con infinite sadness: a cavallo significa letteralmente con un piede da una parte e uno dall'altra, quindi l'espressione appare poco adatta per indicare un periodo di tempo intercorrente fra due date finite.
> 
> Ciao a tutti,
> Marco


----------



## Necsus

Blackman said:


> Non sono d'accordo Marco, la cosa è perlomeno controversa. Non sono riuscito a trovare una definizione di questa espressione


Questa del Garzanti può andare? 
| _a cavallo_, (_estens_.) a cavalcioni: _a cavallo di un mulo_, _di un muretto_, _di una sedia_; _a cavallo di due secoli_, (_fig_.) negli anni finali di un secolo e iniziali del successivo |


----------



## fabinn

Necsus said:


> ...._a cavallo di due secoli_, (_fig_.) negli anni finali di un secolo e iniziali del successivo |


Mi sembra una definizione opportuna, e quindi "a cavallo tra due guerre" va intesa come negli anni che intercorrono tra la fine di una guerra e l'inizio della successiva, non vedo scorrettezza nella frase riportata sul giornale. Il trovarsi "a cavallo", poi, è di per sé approssimativo, indica un intervallo generico posto tra le due guerre, quindi secondo me può andar bene questa formulazione, anche se la seconda guerra mondiale non è iniziata nel 1933


----------



## marco.cur

L'espressione "essere a cavallo" ha il medesimo significato, sia nel senso proprio che in senso figurato.
In "a cavallo fra due secoli" il cavallo è rappresentato dal limite temporale che divide un secolo dall'altro (ore 24 del 31 dic 1899/ore 00 del 1° gen 1900).

A cavallo fra due guerre mi dà l'impressione di uno che tenta di cavalcare due cavalli contemporaneamente, ma invece di porre i piedi sulle staffe esterne dei cavalli cade come una pera cotta tra un cavallo e l'altro.


----------



## fabinn

E allora come mai si dice "a cavallo tra"? Per me il cavallo rappresenta l'intervallo di tempo in cui ci troviamo (tra le due guerre appunto), e su quello noi ci troviamo, con i piedi sulle due staffe (che rappresentano invece le due guerre stesse), per cui ci troviamo "a cavallo tra le due guerre" appunto, così come "a cavallo tra due secoli" (i secoli sono le staffe su cui noi mettiamo i piedi, una staffa la fine di un secolo, l'altra l'inizio del secolo successivo).
In definitiva il cavallo non sono le guerre, né il limite temporale, bensì l'intervallo stesso di tempo considerato.
Ecco spiegato secondo me il significato figurato dell'espressione "essere a cavallo tra"


----------



## infinite sadness

Una domanda grammaticale: noto che la maggior parte di noi usa la preposizione *tra* (a cavallo tra due epoche), mentre negli esempi dei dizionari viene usata la preposizione *di* (a cavallo di due epoche); sono giuste tutte e due?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, inf. 

Ho l'impressione che "di" sia più logico e forse anche più corretto.

GS
PS Se avessi due pony a disposizione e li avvicinassi tanto da poterli cavalcare contemporaneamente, direi che mi sono fatto una passeggiata a cavallo DI due pony (contemporaneamente)
Che ne dici? 

GS


----------



## wisefool

Io credo che l'espressione "a cavallo" si usi in questi casi per rendere l'idea di qualcosa che sta un po' di qua e un po' di là (una gamba da una parte e una gamba dall'altra, come si va a cavallo ora e come ci andavano gli uomini, per lo meno, una volta ... spiegherebbe il "tra").

A cavallo tra (o di) due secoli/due millenni/due anni.
A cavallo tra l'impressionismo e il post-impressionismo.
A cavallo tra la vita e la morte.

Ora, ammetto che le ultime due le avrò sentite un paio di volte al più.  Comunque, "a cavallo tra le due guerre" a me suona come qualcosa che inizia nella Prima Guerra Mondiale e finisce nella Seconda, anche se l'ho sentito molte volte usato per dire semplicemente "tra le due guerre".


----------



## VogaVenessian

Io penso che "a cavallo tra due guerre" sia un po' meno scialbo che "tra le due guerre"; per questo - credo - la scelta di una relativa imprecisione dell'enunciato. Comunque, anche se la guerra comincia nel '39, ricordiamoci che, il '33, presa del potere da parte nel nazionalsocialismo, è una data fatidica che con la guerra mondiale ha un nesso storico indiscutibile. Altra ragione questa a favore della scelta di "a cavallo tra due guerre".


----------



## Alicelda

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, inf.
> 
> Ho l'impressione che "di" sia più logico e forse anche più corretto.
> 
> GS
> PS Se avessi due pony a disposizione e li avvicinassi tanto da poterli cavalcare contemporaneamente, direi che mi sono fatto una passeggiata a cavallo DI due pony (contemporaneamente)
> Che ne dici?
> 
> GS



Salve,
già, forse "di" è più logico perchè raffigura l'immagine di cavalcare, si cavalca 1 cosa (sola) per volta (a cavallo di un asino, dromedario, cavallo, bici, moto,etc ma mai a cavallo fra......). Se immaginiamo due secoli contigui la loro divisione è una riga, il nonno ha cavalcato quella riga. Quasi il senso ti dice che i piedi non possono stare nè troppo nel vecchio nè troppo nel nuovo secolo. Cioè è un periodo piuttosto "stretto". A mio umilissimo parere si può persino cavalcare 1 cosa molto larga (elefante) ma non si possono cavalcare 2 cose insieme (2 pony appunto!), di conseguenza non si può cavalcare un periodo di tempo FRA DUE limiti diversi tra loro. Al massimo lo puoi percorrere cavalcando!!!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Alicelda e benvenut* al Forum!  

Secondo me si tratta sempre di contesto:

- Pare che le prime federazioni di Franchi risalissero ad un periodo a cavallo di due secoli/a cavallo tra il II e il III secolo. 
- Me ne sto comodamente seduta a cavallo di un muretto.


----------



## Kazeatari

Stento a credere al fatto che ci siano tante incertezze su questa espressione.

L'espressione _essere a cavallo_ indica il trovarsi in una situazione tale da sembrare a cavallo, cioè con le gambe aperte, divaricate, così come le avreste nel montare in sella a un cavallo, una a destra e una a sinistra.

Dunque l'espressione a cavallo tra due secoli significa che avete un piede in un secolo e uno nell'altro. Non siete completamente in uno, né nell'altro.
Identicamente l'espressione a cavallo tra le due guerre indca la stessa "posizione", un piede sulla prima guerra, un piede sulla seconda. Né la prima né la seconda, quindi avete il baricentro da qualche parte tra le due, no?

L'espressione a cavallo di un muro/su di un muro, indica ancora, puramente, la posizione delle gambe, come se steste cavalcando quel muro.

Perdonate tanta sicumera - se vi pare che questo sia il mio atteggiamento - da parte di un novizio del forum, ma sappiate che ho scritto con l'unica, genuina speranza di aiutare a dirimere la questione.


----------

